# Anyone with a new aero Madone 9 keen to share their thoughts?



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

Go on, make the rest of us jealous! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't give you any insights yet but I put a P1 Madone on order this past Monday. I've been enjoying my Domane for a few years but wanted an "aero" bike to go along with it.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

Further on the new 9 series I've read the latest edition of Velo comparing the RSL to the Specialized ViASs, so spoiler alert if you are going to read it...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Velo chose the Spec as being slightly more aero & stiff, but the Trek as more comfortable, better handling, better braked, better looking, lighter & the better bike overall - a big win in our column methinks - I wouldn't bother buying the issue as the test is very short...


----------



## plasmaman100 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello,I got myself a Madone 9.2 H2 52cm in August 15. Upgraded the wheels to aura5 with some gumwalls 25mm and upgraded the chainrings to 52/36. Just don't understand why they go full compact on these things.
Came from an old Madone 5.5.
Its a great bike, great ride, super comfy, fast, for me it looks amazing even in the subtle standard colours. As I got it early on and managed to get a lot of riding in end of the year most people didn't have a clue what it was. It looks like a prototype. It gets a ridiculous amount of attention. But its just because its a newish style. P1's will be magnets, get ready for groups of people wanting to stare, touch, pick it up, talk about it, the works. Its the handlebars which do it for me they look amazing on pictures and in the flesh they are lush... but they need looking after, marks will show up on them, it's like when you scratch your iPhone or alloy wheels for a first time.
Didnt like the standard 9.2 wheelset so upgraded straight away to 50mm aura5. It doesnt look right without deep rims. The aura5s are OK wheels but I didnt want full carbon. Changing tyres on them is terrible, very difficult.
The ultegra groupset is fine but not a patch on my old 5.5 7800 dura ace. I've got a 9070 groupset to swop before next summer. Can't wait to get it on.
It came stacked with all the spacers but took two off pretty much straightaway. They are really easy to sort being in two parts. So currently still got two spacers on, will probably be removing a further one before its ready for summer.
I did a lot of UK riding once I got it and also 8 days cycling in Mallorca. Was worried about the 50mm wheels in Mallorca as it can be a breezy island but they were fine. Bike was great over there, I wasnt in peak condition this year but still got PBs on all climbs from previous years cycling over there. My old 5.5 was 53/39 12/25 but for me 52/36 11/28 is a better combination and Im sure that had something to do with the better climbing stats rather than just the bike.
There isnt a lot I can fault, its beyond my expectations, beyond my personal abilities if I'm honest and with the 9070 going on it will do everything I want it to easily.
What can I fault? Travelling takes a little extra time but the manual has a page on what to do with it and once done its easy thereon though will take more time than other bikes. The wings need to come off for most bike boxes and brakes are a little fiddly. There is only a small gap between the wings and the brake calliper and unless the brakes are adjusted perfectly you will damage the wings. Whilst functional they are the weak point on the bike and very fiddly. The brakes needed lubing also when I got to Mallorca something I've never had to do before whist away. Not a big problem but it just re-enforces this bike needs a little more maintenance and TLC.
What do I like most about it? Aesthetically the bars, lush. Ride wise its super comfy, by far the best bike I've ever ridden. I did more century rides and close to century rides end of last summer than I've ever done without any problems you can just get back on it fresh and go. Though to some degree not the purpose of the bike that would be better suited to the Domane but still its a nice asset to have especially in an aero bike. Thats if you consider H2 fit to be aero.
Whoever buys one you won't be disappointed, but be ready for attention and lots of it. I can see stories of people being mugged for these rides especially in P1, and read the manual and be ready for the extra care needed.
I've waffled a bit there, sorry, but hope that helps 
Quick pic of bike at viewing platform in Mallorca on route to Sa Calobra. Great climb.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice looking ride.. I prefer H1 in the looks department.. But I would not kick that one out of the garage.


----------



## plasmaman100 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah H1 is by far the slicker design, just not my fit unfortunately. The 52 and below frames in H2 are closer but you can tell the difference for sure.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice. That's one the colorways I have been able to see live and it is definitely nice. I really wish they would put out a more affordable 5 Series version because I like so many thinks about this design.


----------



## cooleshal (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Plasmaman100

Great looking bike - that view point looks very like the one opposite a cave where a woman sells freshly squeezed oranges absolutely fantastic - going back in March and looking forward to it.

I am considering the Madone and would be a size 52 but undecided on h1 or h2. Could you clear up a few geometry questions for me:

1 Head tube measurement on your bike should be 14cm - can you confirm if this is measured to top or bottom of the plastic insert - that is the insert upon which either the stem or spacers are placed. If the height is to the bottom of the plastic insert can you provide a rough measurement of the insert it looks 0.5-1cm.

2 what saddle height are you riding in the photo - is there room for much adjustment 

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## plasmaman100 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yep lovely viewing point is that, back there end of April myself with the Madone. Can't wait to try it out over there again.


Hope these help. H1 fitment looks much nicer but at least with the 52 H2 the headtube isnt too big.

Measurement looks slightly out but its 14cm.











Not much room for adjustment but I think you can order with different lengths. The seat by the way which comes with it, I was unsure before riding it but it is spot on.










Just one pic with the di2 fitted, spacers will be removed before summer


----------



## cooleshal (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Plasmaman100 for going to all that bother it shows exactly what i needed to know - i think it will need to be a 52 H2 slammed for me, i don't think the H1 with 3 x spacers ( spacers i assume are 1cm) would look right.

By the way what saddle height have you got it set at? Oh, and enjoy Mallorca👍

Thanks again, Paul


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've got 450 miles on my P1 Madone 9. It's spec'd with SRAM Red and the Bontrager Aura wheels. It is an H2 fit and stretched out pretty well. I chose to set it up without cutting the steerer at this time so the front end is higher than it will be in another month or two.

Overall, I'm in love. I've had some amazing bikes (Older P1 Madone, SS Evo HiMod...) I've also got lots of miles on the Venge as well as an S5 and the Foil. The Madone is far and away the most comfortable and smooth aero road bike I've ever ridden and much better than many non-aero frames as well. I expected it to be an exception cruiser, eating up lots of miles in the flats but what I was pleasantly surprised by was the way it climbs and most of all, how it descends. That last part is key, I'm one of the faster descenders in the area and really put the cornering forces into a bike since I'm a 200+ pounder. The cornering is perfect for me, crisp and predictable and it communicates the limit before you get there. I point it and it tracks the line I want. As I lower the front end to my natural position it should only get better too. The P1 paint is amazing, as always, and I'm even impressed with the wheels. I do note the slight flex in the handlebar but it is predictable one and I have no problem trusting it in a full sprint. The bar is far more comfortable than the one from Spec and many other after market flat top bars I've ridden. My only quible beyond the flex in the bar is the existence of a couple of rattles and creaks. This is normal for a new bike and I'm sure I will chase them down but one is coming from the Vector wing. It has a small rattle due to vibration at the point where the wing tips touch the head tube. I'm thinkig I can MacGyver this with some very thing foam tape but the jury is out on that. Trek should fix that issue in the future with a running change. The ISO Speed Decoupler is perfect for this frame, it's a much smaller amount of movement when compared to the Domane, and I prefer the amount on the Madone, it just takes the edge off of road bums and rough patches without creating a major imbalance between the front and rear of the bike. For me, they Little Red Riding Hooded this thing...just right.


----------



## plasmaman100 (Jan 8, 2016)

Lovely looking P1, perfect for an etap upgrade at some point!
I'd be interested to know how you get on with the wheels changing tyres as I like them but they are a major pain to maintain.
Enjoy it, its a wild ride!


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've changed tires a number of times with no trouble but I'm not running tubeless for a few reasons. That is where it becomes a PITA with the TLR set up. Now truing is another matter. It sucks.


----------



## Dagger9903 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wedge, what P1 color frame (the grey/silver) is that? Love the green combo.

Anyone try to put EPS on this? I don't think the v2 brain / battery will fit, but I'm holding out for the v3. Etap another option, the only think I don't like is the BCD issue on SRAM and that you can't dump shift both front and back simultaneously. Given the overlap with compact chain rings, it's helpful to do that in my opinion.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Main paint is the charcoal. The green is the radioactive green and the tealish color is petrol pearl. I will likely feed it E-Tap later this year.


----------

